# Work Like A Dog Day!



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2016)

*Work Like a Dog Day*

*Date When Celebrated :* August 5 th
_Work Like a Dog Day_ honors and recognizes the hardest working among us.
Some people skate by, doing as little as possible. Others, do only what they have to. Others still work like a dog. While work is to be done, they dig in relentlessly. They seldom take a break until the task is completed.
We want to make sure to differentiate between "Work-A-Holics" and those who "Work Like a Dog". Work-A-Holics are always working, even though they may not be working hard. Those who work like a dog, work very hard while they are working. But, they do not work all of the time.
Today is a day to show appreciation for those who carry more than their load, and work like a dog. You can also honor them by working like a dog today.
Also see Work-A-Holic Day


I did a lot of work today compared to usual.  Cleaning, vacuuming, dusting, organizing, washing, laundry, shopping.  Oooh.  Now to relax.  artytime::chocolate::beerandwhistle:

http://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/days-2/national-work-like-a-dog-day-august-5/


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow, Ruthanne, you did a lot today!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Wow, Ruthanne, you did a lot today!


It feels good to get all that done, too.  I have more to do tomorrow or even maybe even early this morning yet.  I still have some energy.


----------

